# Game Preserve timeshares difficult trade?



## alliebrian (Jul 3, 2008)

How difficult is it to trade into one of the timeshares with a game preserve?  We are going to be in South Africa mid-Dec 2009 to mid-Jan 2010 and would like to trade into one.  Any input on strategies and good resorts to trade into will be appreciated.  TIA.

Karen


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 3, 2008)

I've been noticing some in Kenya on game preserves in RCI Last Calls. Now that could have been the result of recent political unrest, and I know nothing about SA. We've thought about a safari vacation, but the cost of airfare and the thought of 15+ hours in coach is not my idea of a good time.

Jim Ricks


----------



## tedk (Jul 4, 2008)

I take you mean game reserves [not preserves] you need to put in south africa/ near game parks. Not too much showing that i can see but you are looking at peak season. If it was me i would be  looking at going later on from possibly  May time. Good weather, cheaper flights and probably better sightings.
                     ted


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 6, 2008)

You also might want to try DAE, which now has a South Aftican office.  Their UK office used to have a South AFrican specialist who could often get top resorts at peak times in SA through their trading partners, even if they were not in the DAE online inventory.

With DAE, not only will your exchange fee be less, but they have free membership, and a request first system where you do not have to deposit a week or prepay an exchange fee to put in a request.


----------



## alliebrian (Jul 7, 2008)

*Kruger Park v. Umhlanga Sands areas for game?*

Ted K raises a good point, May seems to still be nice weather and the fares may be cheaper then.  Weather still looks good. 

 Anyone know much about Kruger Park v. Umhlanga Sands.  Both come up on RCI searches of the areas near game parks.  US is appealing because of its proximity to the beach but only if there are some good areas to see lots of animals nearby.  Thanks.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 7, 2008)

Kruger Park is close to but not actually in the game park, which is huge - the size of New Hampshire.  Kruger is going to be the best game viewing area, but not really close to beaches.  You can do a day trip to Swaziland or Mozambique for a bit of a change of pace.  I spent a day driving through Kruger when I was in SA and wish I had allocated more time for it.  It is really an amazing place.

There are smaller game parks scattered around SA, including some more artifical ones maintained by resorts, but the animals in Kruger are living in the wild.  There are also game parks that are more limited in the animals they have like the one near the Cape of Good  Hope below Cape Town that has lots of apes but little else.

Kruger Park is one of the resorts that I have seen Tuggers report getting ''on request'' from DAE.


----------



## tedk (Jul 8, 2008)

The nearest timeshare to the Kruger Park is Protea hotel Kruger Gate [2143] Umhlanga Sands is a long way from any real game parks, but is a good resort. [We will be there from 26 july for 2 weeks] There are a few resorts near the Kruger, Sanbonani,Sabi River Sun And Kruger Park. I prefer to go to a private reserve adjoining the Kruger, and  to go in May.


----------



## GabrielleRCI (Jul 11, 2008)

tedk said:


> The nearest timeshare to the Kruger Park is Protea hotel Kruger Gate [2143] Umhlanga Sands is a long way from any real game parks, but is a good resort. [We will be there from 26 july for 2 weeks] There are a few resorts near the Kruger, Sanbonani,Sabi River Sun And Kruger Park. I prefer to go to a private reserve adjoining the Kruger, and  to go in May.


Hi there I have been to Mabula game reserve twice . Its near Warmbaths and thats around a 2.5 hour drive North of Johannesburg. Absolutely magnificent and well worth the exchange. Friends of mine who have been back to South Africa recently have said the security problems are getting worse and worse, however. We did a self drive holiday. The frinds of ours did say that they did not think it particularly safe any more. As soon as you are in the gaem parks... No problem. The only problem are the wilad animals and they are not nearly as dangerous as the two legged animals.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 11, 2008)

*What About Lowveld Lodge ?*

I always assumed -- based on what I don't exactly know -- that the Lowveld Lodge timeshare resort was more or less in the vicinity of Kruger Park.  

No ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tedk (Jul 12, 2008)

I think of  places like Mabula to be Game Farms and not reserves. If they are short of something they go and buy it and fill the place up. Another place that gives me the same feeling is Thornybush reserve. They have all the big five there but they are fenced in, similar to Mabula.


----------



## ron1 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Highest Demand Period*

To exchange into any resort anywhere in South Africa for the December and the first week of January is the highest demand period. This period falls into the South African school holidays.

Local folk have great difficulty in getting trades into this period. The resorts everywhere are full - even non-RCI affiliated resorts. The rental charge for accommodation in the SA school holidays is the highest. Many resorts know this and really jack up the prices.

People who purchase timeshare into holiday periods usually pay a huge premium for this ... however, they certainly get a good return on their investment.

If you want accommodation at this time you MUST start looking for a trade much earlier than NOW!

I pray you get your trade and enjoy your stay in South Africa.

One thing I would like to mention ... the best time to travel to South Africa if you want to experience game reserve viewing is in our winter - late June/July/August. This is the time when the bush has died down quite considerably and you can SEE the wild life. In the December period the bush is green and the animals are very much hidden. The winter weather in the Kruger Park area is absolutely fantastic. You will walk around with shorts and a T-shirt. In December, the weather is hot and humid.

Take care

Ron - Fairfields


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 22, 2008)

I own week 32 at Lowveld Lodge. What is the weather like then and have you been to Lowveld? I have no idea where it is.
Thanks,
Liz
PS My week 32 is available for free if you know someone you can use it.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 22, 2008)

*Small World.*




Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I own week 32 at Lowveld Lodge. What is the weather like then and have you been to Lowveld? I have no idea where it is.
> Thanks,
> Liz
> PS My week 32 is available for free if you know someone you can use it.


Hey, our Lowveld Lodge week is _also_ Week 32 -- in Unit 18. 

Who'd a-thunk? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 23, 2008)

Alan, ours is unit 36. Of course, we've never been (and probably won't go) otherwise we'd have a Tug reunion!
Liz


----------

